# Problem mit MAX und MIN



## Alex_winf01 (27. Mai 2008)

Ich habe folgenden Befehl:


```
select MAX(anzahl) from dokumentation where status_abgeschlossen_weil != 'gelöscht' or status_abgeschlossen_weil is null and anzahl NOT IN (Select MIN(anzahl)from dokumentation)
```

Hintergrund:

Es soll die höchste Dokumentation angezeigt werden, die noch nicht gelöscht ist, aber nicht die niedrigste (z. B. die 1.) So wird diese aber doch gelöscht. Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## ms (27. Mai 2008)

Alex_winf01 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wer kann mir helfen?


Ich ... vielleicht.
Wie war die Frage?

ms


----------



## thE_29 (27. Mai 2008)

Wo wird da was gelöscht?

ein Select ist ein Select und kein Delete!

Was eventuell falsch sein könnte ist das !=

Normalerweise ist das bei SQL ein <>


----------



## Alex_winf01 (27. Mai 2008)

Sorry.  

Er zeigt mir trotzdem die niedrigste Doku an - obwohl die niedrigste (als Beispiel) nicht mit angezeigt werden soll


----------



## Alex_winf01 (27. Mai 2008)

Man sollte auch die Klammern richtig setzen. Logisch AND und logisch OR


----------



## SlaterB (27. Mai 2008)

du musst deine ands und ors klammern, im Moment gilt wahrscheinlich

WHERE (geschlossen1) OR (geschlossen2 and min)


----------

